# Change Username



## TeenTog (Jul 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change usernames? If so, I would like to change mine to hydrapenguin


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jul 13, 2015)

Is it possible for you to delete your account and make a new one with the new name?


----------



## CR Mod (Jul 13, 2015)

Display name changed but your login name is the same although that can be changed too if you want but it means a password reset to your email so let us know if you want that.


----------



## TeenTog (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm all good. Thanks!!


----------



## cervantes (Jul 15, 2015)

I would like to have mine changed as well please!!

From cervantes to Focrates.

Thanks!


----------

